# White Labs Pure Pitch



## ricardo (25/8/15)

Has anybody else used one of the new packages yet from White Labs? Used two of these for the first time tonight on a starter for the weekend and am not impressed. First package i cut through the dotted line on the pack only for the yeast to spray everywhere so the second one i went in on an angle to avoid a repeat and ended up with plastic from the packaging floating around my Erlenmeyer flask, Had to chuck the lot away as i had yeast everywhere and was worried about contamination


----------



## Yob (25/8/15)

Not sure I would have chucked it before something bad happened mate...


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/8/15)

Who is retailing them?


----------



## ricardo (25/8/15)

Yob said:


> Not sure I would have chucked it before something bad happened mate...


Yeah, i'm just a bit OCD, didn't want to get to brew day, open it up and smell like crap



Pratty1 said:


> Who is retailing them?


Got mine from ESB, love White Labs but seriously thinking about going Wyeast from now on. The packages are so small and compact, it's a real juggling act getting the yeast out without spillages. You also now have to sanitize scissors to cut through the fairly thick plastic.

On the plus side they have a six month life period instead of four


----------

